# Knuckling Over puppy. HELP!



## BRWEAV (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey everyone! We just got our puppy last saturday and have been trying to do as much research as possibly, Sunday night, into Monday.. we noticed his front legs/paws looking a little strange I guess you could say. After many hours of nonsense searches, I think I've come to the conclusion of knuckling over. We brought him to an ER vet not knowing the problem and he started limping, so we were worried. He said it was knucking just watch him.. (The vet was clueless, especially as to how to guide us to helping him) I have read on this forum as well as many others it could have a lot to do with diet... I just want some guidance on what to do! Should we switch him off the 29% protein BB puppy food, onto the adult which is 22%? Any help would be greatly appreciate and I will try to get some pictures later tonight..He only weighs 7lbs and is 8 1/2 weeks! Please give as much advice as possible I'm really trying to get some good opinions out of this!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help.html

Follow this link. It will tell you all that you need to know.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

keep him on the lower protein diet it will take several weeks but he'll grow out of it when his bone growth catches up to his ligaments.


----------



## BRWEAV (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Thank you life savers, I figured the low protein would be best but I wanted to get some imput from others on this as well!!!! So gratefull.. although not painful for our little boy I still feel horrible mostly because it LOOKS painful! I will go buy him the low protein and start switching him over gradually tonight! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks bad but really it's not painful just no jumping off things since his legs arn't being supported very well at this point.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have also noticed my pup (about 9 weeks old) having this problem. Thank you for posting the link to the other thread, it was very useful! 

I also learned that what I thought was decent food (purina and pedigree puppy) is actually crap. So thank you twice over. In a way I'm glad my pup had an issue cause I found this forum and have already learned so much (and I barely scratched the surface). 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BRWEAV (Aug 24, 2012)

LiteMe9 said:


> I have also noticed my pup (about 9 weeks old) having this problem. Thank you for posting the link to the other thread, it was very useful!
> 
> I also learned that what I thought was decent food (purina and pedigree puppy) is actually crap. So thank you twice over. In a way I'm glad my pup had an issue cause I found this forum and have already learned so much (and I barely scratched the surface).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


HI! If you go with the blue buffalo adult chicken and rice, we saw results within a week, our pup Axl is doing absolutely amazing now!!!!  This is definitely a helpful forum! Definitely try the food though, and he will be fantastic within no time! It's very good hearing from other people it's easy to fix... cause the "stupid" vet we went too, said he had a bone deformity and the fix is surgery, we got away from that vet quick(it was just an ER one, cause he was limping) BUT, glad you found this post!!!  Take care!:woof:


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you!! Yes, our vet had no clue what we were talking about when we told him what we thought it was. He wanted to "wait it a few months" to see if I gets better. Needless to say, we've switched vets. Lol. 

Thank you very much!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## gunjah1022 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there, I have a two month old bully pitbul who is also suffering this illness. Thanks for the info.


----------

